# Frage zu Sponsoring



## PSP-Hacker (29. März 2010)

Hallo Caseking,

wollte mal fragen ob ich auch Leute sponsort.

Macht ihr sowas? Wenn ja, wie müsste ich mich bei euch melden?
Ich wollte nämlich für meinen Vater, der im April geburtstag hat, einen Media PC bauen, als Geschenkt für ihn, nur leider fehlt mir das ein oder andere Teil noch dafür.

Ich höffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Vorhaben helfen.

Gruß PSP-Hacker


----------



## GxGamer (29. März 2010)

Ich muss gestehen, dass mich die Frage auch interessiert.
Ich will zwar niemanden beschenken, aber einen Lesertest zu schreiben reizt mich schon. Und man liest ja recht häufig Sätze wie "Vielen Dank an den Shop XXX, welcher das Testmuster freundlicherweise zur Verfügung gestellt hat."


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. März 2010)

Hätte dann auch über die Teile einen Test geschrieben. Würde es zu mindens versuchen.

Aber mal abwarte was Caseking sagt. Sollte ich auch eventuell gleich die Links zu den Artikel einfügen?


----------



## Lower (30. März 2010)

Also mich hat Caseking bei meinem St Anna Kinderspitalsprojekt gesponsert.

Die ein oder andere nette Mail ist natürlich gut

 Danke nochmal Oliver!!!


----------



## Oliver (30. März 2010)

Gelegentlich stellen wir Produkte für Modding-Projekte und co zur Verfügung, aber nur wenn es sich um Modder handelt, die bereits einige grandiose Casemods vorweisen können. Natürlich ist es uns nicht möglich, aufgrund der zahlreichen Anfragen, alle Projekte zu unterstützen.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## nfsgame (30. März 2010)

Wie sieht es aus, hätte unser Folding @ Home-Team da Chancen gesponsert zu werden? Wir wollen nämlich in nächster Zeit die Zahl der Folding-Only-Server erhöhen und da würde es sich schon positiv niederschlagen wenn da was gespart werden könnte durch Sponsoring .


----------



## bingo88 (30. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus, hätte unser Folding @ Home-Team da Chancen gesponsert zu werden? Wir wollen nämlich in nächster Zeit die Zahl der Folding-Only-Server erhöhen und da würde es sich schon positiv niederschlagen wenn da was gespart werden könnte durch Sponsoring .


Oh jaa, wenn ich so an die Kosten meiner Pizzaschachteln denke - und der Stromverbrauch


----------



## nfsgame (30. März 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Oh jaa, wenn ich so an die Kosten meiner Pizzaschachteln denke - und der Stromverbrauch


Naja hie rgeht es eher um nen Projekt was den "anderen" Foldern noch gar nicht bekannt ist .


----------



## bingo88 (30. März 2010)

Du meinst jetzt die, die nicht für PCGH falten? War aber eh mehr im Scherz gemeint


----------



## PSP-Hacker (30. März 2010)

So melde mich auch mal wieder.

Kann ich das jetzt eigendlich als ja oder als nein für das Sponsoring deuten?


----------



## seiender (1. April 2010)

Ja, und zwar (nur) dann wenn du einen Casemod oder sonstige Mods vornehmen willst, die leute von Caseking sicher sind das sie gut werden, du diese vorstellst und die leute über das Sponsoring aufklärst.
Muss ja jeder was davon haben.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (1. April 2010)

ahh ok. danke seiender


----------



## Neander (10. April 2010)

Beantwortet Ihr grundsätzlich jede Anfrage oder werden Anfragen, die abgelehnt werden teilweise auch nicht beantwortet?

Grüße


----------



## Oliver (12. April 2010)

Wir versuchen, alle Anfragen möglichst zeitnah zu beantworten, was allerdings aufgrund der Menge nicht immer funktioniert.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------

